# IBS or something else?



## JPR (Mar 7, 2013)

I've been reading around and I don't know what to do . I'm 16 male who never had to deal with a problem like this and it's affecting me mentally and physically . I've been missing out in school and been leaving early and going to the nurse daily but I just call my mom of I'm able to walk home. What I've been feeling is in the mornings going to school I will eat like a turkey sandwich and be find . During my first period I will feel somewhat bloated (I've never felt like this during my freshman or sophomore year). But I'm somewhat fine during my second period but I have the urge to go to the restroom. I can hold it until break but sometimes noise comes from my bottom not load but I feel embarrassed but going to third period I get panic attacks or anxiety because that's the period were I feel like I need to use the restroom . I have gone during break but I just sit there some bowls and gas comes out but don't feel finish. I get minor pain in my left side of my stomach , when I lay down my stomach makes gurgling noises. When I go to the restroom before I leave school I go normally soft stool it 10 minutes later I have the urge to go agin but this time it's like a wet stool in peaces. Do I have ibs ? I recently went to the doctor I told her about my stomach and prescribed me OMPERAZOLE and going to get blood and X-rays this weekend. Is there any advice or help I can get its to emberssing to talk about it :/


----------



## AoifeNnn (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi  
I actually know exactly what you mean about the whole school thing, I'm 18 and in my final year of school before college. I've had ibs for years but when I was 16 it got to the point where I basically couldn't go to school (I ended up repeating that year). You mentioned you're getting bloods and xrays which will rule out some other options as ibs cannot be proven, it is diagnosed when all other posibilities are eliminated. I know this is easier said than done but try not to get worked up about it as stress/ anxiety only worsens ibs! For the moment i would advise you to cut out a certain food (most common problem foods for ibs sufferers are dairy, wheat and for me it ms meat) from your diet for say a week and see if that has any impact on how you feel. Trust me, I know as a teenager it's difficult and not at all ideal but if it works it'll be worth it. Hope this was helpful!


----------



## Brittany123 (Jan 27, 2012)

Hey I'm 13 and I am going throught the same thing I have had ibs since 3rd grade but last uear was the worst for me . I haf the same problem you have and it was ibs vut they also found oit that I had ulcers and that's why it hurt really baf they put me on this medicine to coat ny stomach. It got vetter this year jas been almost 100% better except tgus past week but you might have ulcers on top of ibs. I'm not sure but mayne ask ur doc. Hope u feel better


----------

